# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Crypto ReDi 200 Πρόβλημα με HDD

## nyannaco

Εχω ένα αποκωδικοποιητή Crypto ReDi 200 που χρησιμοποιώ για PVR, σε συνδυασμό με ένα περισσευούμενο εξωτερικό σκληρό που είχα (WD 250GB 3.5" με δική του τροφοδοσία).
Τελευταία ο δέκτης δεν καταφέρνει να συνδεθεί με το δίσκο στο power on (μένει κολλημένος στην ένδειξη Περιμένετε να συνδεθεί...), παρά μόνο αν αφού ανοίξει ο δέκτης, αποσυνδέσω το δίσκο και τον ξανασυνδέσω.
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει να εντοπίσω αν το πρόβλημα είναι στο δέκτη ή στο δίσκο. Ο δίσκος δουλεύει κανονικά στο PC, αλλά και ο δέκτης βλέπει κανονικά ένα USB stick - δεν έχω άλλο HDD με δική του τροφοδοσία για να δοκιμάσω, και επειδή ο δέκτης είναι παλιός, δεν σηκώνει ούτε low power δίσκο χωρίς τροφοδοσία, οπότε δεν έχω άλλον να δοκιμάσω.
Το έχει συναντήσει κανείς, και μπορεί να με κατευθύνει πού να ψάξω;
Το βασικό μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχω καμμια εικοσαριά ταινίες στο δίσκο, που δεν θα ήθελα να χάσω, και δεν πάιζουν σε άλλο δέκτη λόγω ασυμβατότητας format ή/και naming conventions.
Να σημειώσω ότι στο παρελθόν έχω αλλάξει τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης DC του τροφοδοτικού του δέκτη, που είχε παραδώσει.

----------


## Papas00zas

Για μένα είναι η τροφοδοσία η πρόγραμμα....

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βγάλω άκρη... έχω σωστή τάση τροφοδοσίας, βλέπει αμέσως το USB flash disk που τροφοδοτείται από την ίδια τη συσκευή, και δυσκολεύεται να δει το HDD με δική του τροφοδοσία.
Θέμα firmware δεν βλέπω, δεν έχει πεοραχτεί εδώ και πάρα πολύ καρό.

----------


## manolo

Νίκο, γράφεις στο μήνυμά σου, "τελευταία"...Τι ακριβώς συνέβαινε;; πριν το συγκεκριμένο δίσκο τον έβλεπε και τώρα πλέον όχι;; έκανες κάτι στο ενδιάμεσο στο δέκτη σου; κάποια αλλαγή στα settings του ή στο firmware του ή κάτι άλλο τελοσπάντων;; Ή ο δέκτης απλά δεν τον είδε ποτέ το συγκεκριμένο δίσκο;;

----------


## nyannaco

Μανόλη, ο δίσκος και ο δέκτης συνργάζονται εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, απλά κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να μην καταφέρνει να συνδεθεί στο power on του δέκτη, χωρίς να έχω αλλάξει απολύτως τίποτα σε υλικό ή ρυθμίσεις.
Αν βοηθάει, ο δίσκός είναι μόνιμα με τροφοδοσία, αλλά όταν ο δέκτης είναι σβηστός, μπαίνει σε stand-by (σβήνει το LED). Μόλις ο δέκτης ενεργοποιηθεί, ανάβει το LED του δίσκου και η οθόνη εμφανίζει την ένδειξη αναμονή για σύνδεση συσκευής USB (ή κάπως έτσι, δεν το θυμάμαι ακριβώς), που σημαίνει ότι οι δύο συσκευές αντιλαμβάνονται η μία την άλλη. Αντί όμως να βγάλει μήνυμα ότι η συσκευή συνδέθηκε μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, επανέρχεται το μήνυμα περί αναμονής για σύνδεση, χωρίς αυτή να επιτυγχάνεται. Μόνο μετά από μερικές αποσυνδέσεις/επανασυνδέσεις του βύσματος USB με τις δύο συσκευές σε λειτουργία καταφέρνει να το δει.

----------


## manolo

Νίκο κανε ένα πείραμα. Αποσύνδεσε τελείως τον HDD, κλείσε τον δέκτη τελείως από το OFF, μετά άνοιξε τον, άφησε τον να μπουτάρει κανονικά ο δέκτης, να φορτώσει το πρόγραμμά του πλήρως και μετά σύνδεσε τον HDD αφού πρώτα τον έχεις τροφοδοτήσει με power. Δηλαδή τα βήματα είναι: πρώτα δέκτης μέχρι πλήρες boot, μετά τροφοδοσία στον HDD, περιμένεις μερικά δευτερόλεπτα και μετά σύνδεση του HDD στο usb του δέκτη. Για να δούμε αν τότε τον αναγνωρίσει..

----------


## manolo

Φίλε μου τώρα ψιλιάζομαι και κάτι άλλο. Μήπως τα έχει παίξει το τροφοδοτικό του HDD!! 'Ασχετα αν μετράς σωστή τάση, ίσως δεν μπορεί να δώσει τα απαιτούμενα amperes για να μπουτάρει ο δίσκος, ενώ από το PC σου, τροφοδοτείται από το δικό του τροφοδοτικό, τραβάει αυτά που θέλει και τον 'βλέπει' κανονικά ο υπολογιστής. Θα έλεγα να βρεις ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό που να δίνει τουλάχιστον 2Α επειδή είναι και παλιός ο δίσκος όπως λες και δοκίμασέ τον με αυτό. Ίσως να τα έχει παίξει το τροφοδοτικό του..

----------


## nyannaco

> Νίκο κανε ένα πείραμα. Αποσύνδεσε τελείως τον HDD, κλείσε τον δέκτη τελείως από το OFF, μετά άνοιξε τον, άφησε τον να μπουτάρει κανονικά ο δέκτης, να φορτώσει το πρόγραμμά του πλήρως και μετά σύνδεσε τον HDD αφού πρώτα τον έχεις τροφοδοτήσει με power. Δηλαδή τα βήματα είναι: πρώτα δέκτης μέχρι πλήρες boot, μετά τροφοδοσία στον HDD, περιμένεις μερικά δευτερόλεπτα και μετά σύνδεση του HDD στο usb του δέκτη. Για να δούμε αν τότε τον αναγνωρίσει..


Αυτό το έχω δοκιμάσει Μανόλη, πάλι τα ίδια κάνει και έτσι.

----------


## nyannaco

> Φίλε μου τώρα ψιλιάζομαι και κάτι άλλο. Μήπως τα έχει παίξει το τροφοδοτικό του HDD!! 'Ασχετα αν μετράς σωστή τάση, ίσως δεν μπορεί να δώσει τα απαιτούμενα amperes για να μπουτάρει ο δίσκος, ενώ από το PC σου, τροφοδοτείται από το δικό του τροφοδοτικό, τραβάει αυτά που θέλει και τον 'βλέπει' κανονικά ο υπολογιστής. Θα έλεγα να βρεις ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό που να δίνει τουλάχιστον 2Α επειδή είναι και παλιός ο δίσκος όπως λες και δοκίμασέ τον με αυτό. Ίσως να τα έχει παίξει το τροφοδοτικό του..


Λες; Θα το δοκιμάσω όταν βρω χρόνο, και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## nyannaco

Λοιπόν, σαν πρώτο βημα τσεκάρω το τροφοδοτικό του δίσκου. Είναι switching (κρίνοντας από το βάρος), θεωρητικά 12V 2A. Μετράω εν κενώ 12.23V, OK. Βάζω σαν φορτίο ένα λαμπάκι αλογόνου 12V 20W, δεν ανάβει σωστά, τάση με φορτίο γύρω στα 5.6-5.7V, γύρω στο 1A, λέω τον βρήκαμε τον ένοχο!
Δοκιμάζω το δίσκο με άλλο τροφοδοτικό, τάση 12.23V, ένταση 0.23A. 
Ξανακάνω τις μετρήσεις με το δικό του τροφοδοτικό, τάση 11.95V, ένταση πάλι 0.23A. Άρα φταίει το τροφοδοτικό ή όχι;
Δοκιμάζω το δίσκο με το άλλο τροφοδοτικό πάνω στον αποκωδικοποιητή, πάλι τα ίδια, δεν τον βλέπει.
Τελικά τείνω να πιστέψω ότι το τροφοδοτικό του δίσκου είναι μούφα 2A, αλλά μάλλον δεν φταίει αυτό, αφού δίνει το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται.
Εσύ Μανόλη (ή ό,ποιος άλλος φίλος) τί συμπέρασμα βγάζεις;
Μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πρόβλημα κάποιο κύκλωμα στην τροφοδοσία εσωτερικά του δίσκου; Να επιχειρήσω να ανοίξω το καβούκι του άραγε;

Και για την αποκατάσταση της ιστορικής αλήθειας, ο δίκσος είναι Seagate FreeAgent, όχι WD.

----------


## nyannaco

Τελικά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με τη μεταφορά του δίσκου σε μία νέα θήκη.
Δεν έχω βεβαιωθεί αν το πρόβλημα ήταν στο πλακετάκι  SATA to USB ή στο τροφοδοτικό της παλιάς, δεδομενου ότι ούτε η παλιά δούλευε με άλλο τροφοδοτικό, ούτε η νέα με το τροφοδοτικό της παλιάς. Πιθανόν να είχαν και τα δύο πρόβλημα.
Οπως και να έχει, ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!

----------

